# Let's see your workshop toolboard....



## Brandon448 (Mar 23, 2006)

I am in the process of building up my shop and I am getting ready to hang my tools on the toolboard behind my work bench and I would like to get some ideas.... I decided to not use peg board (I think it looks cheap, imho...), but I will be hanging my tools from fixed points with finish nails and screw in hangers once I figure out where I want to put everything... Thanks for your help in advance. I have searched MTBR and I have found the few "Show us your shop" threads and googled for the same with little sucess.

I did find this toolboard via google







this is close but I want to see what other people have done with their tools.....


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Peg board does look cheap (although I do use it in my shop) but you can still use it as a great template for marking your holes before you dril them. It'll keep them perfectly spaced and in line.


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

I really like the ability to dynamically rearrange pegs on pegboard, when you get a new tool it's easy to rearrange in order to maintain grouping of tools types, etc. I use it both in my garage and basement workshops.


----------



## broken spoke (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought some foam from sears and used an exacto knife to cut out the shapes of tools I wanted to place in a toolbox. Let's you keep your tools organized in a tools box and keeps people out of your tools if you lock the tool box. I bought the foam from Sears. Having trouble uploading a photo.


----------



## ICUFOS (Nov 11, 2007)

Brandon448 said:


> I am in the process of building up my shop and I am getting ready to hang my tools on the toolboard behind my work bench and I would like to get some ideas.... I decided to not use peg board (I think it looks cheap, imho...), but I will be hanging my tools from fixed points with finish nails and screw in hangers once I figure out where I want to put everything... Thanks for your help in advance. I have searched MTBR and I have found the few "Show us your shop" threads and googled for the same with little sucess.
> 
> I did find this toolboard via google
> 
> ...


It looks like a Pro's workshop too me... Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## drmark67 (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, I'll take the bait. I don't have a tool board as such but being a wood worker, built myself a rolling work cart with a solid hard wood work top many years ago to compliment my main work bench. In it I store my collection of bench planes, chisels, routers and general woody paraphernalia. I bought a mechanics tool chest with bearing draws for my bike specific tools and basically work out of that, apart from some Allen keys and obligatory bottle of Rock"n Roll.
The box is lockable and bolted to my cart, but since I'm the only one using my shop this is really paranoia taken to the "n"th degree.


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

nice work. very nice.


----------



## mynameisgone (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow. I would love to have my shop look like that. I have a peg board and at least 4 tool boxes of various sizes. I also have a teenage son, so I find most of my tools on the floor no matter how much I get after him.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Okay, this thread is forcing me to clean up my shop...its a multiday process. Thanks!


----------



## ThatOldDude (Jul 2, 2007)

drmark67 said:


> being a wood worker, built myself a rolling work cart with a solid hard wood work top many years ago to compliment my main work bench.


And a mighty nice one I might add. :thumbsup: That looks good enough to be a microwave cart for the kitchen.


----------



## drmark67 (Feb 27, 2007)

Guys, guys, guys!
If I showed you a photo of the rest of my work shop, it will put your minds at peace. My work shop in general is as untidy and in need of a clean as any one elses; I just made an effort to clean a small section that was going to be photographed!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

A workstand for UBI:


----------



## Brandon448 (Mar 23, 2006)

MattP. said:


> A workstand for UBI:


Now that is what I am talking about!!!! Thanks!

This is how my tool board eventually worked out:










Thanks everyone for submitting your shop tool boards. Please keep them coming!!!!

*Link to my "Man Cave" pictures *


----------



## dr.wierd (Aug 10, 2007)

Brandon, that's really first class,:thumbsup: now I'm off to have a look at my garage to make it look as respectable as yours.


----------



## jennasdad (Jan 12, 2004)

All anyone really needs.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Nice set up*



Brandon448 said:


> Now that is what I am talking about!!!! Thanks!
> 
> This is how my tool board eventually worked out:
> 
> ...


where is your crown race remover?


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

that UBI bench has serious practicality issues. however, the tool set is fair even with it's issues.

brandond wins so far. and as for pegboard vs. fixed. i use pegboard for flexibility. we have fixed stuff at the shop, and it is horrid. there's no solid spot left from all the times new tools get placed somewhere.

i might just get inspired to take some pics.


----------



## Brandon448 (Mar 23, 2006)

Bike Nazi said:


> where is your crown race remover?


One of the few tools I don't have along with reaming and facing tools and a few other specialty tools... Oh well one of these days


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

drmark67 said:


> OK, I'll take the bait. I don't have a tool board as such but being a wood worker, built myself a rolling work cart with a solid hard wood work top many years ago to compliment my main work bench. In it I store my collection of bench planes, chisels, routers and general woody paraphernalia. I bought a mechanics tool chest with bearing draws for my bike specific tools and basically work out of that, apart from some Allen keys and obligatory bottle of Rock"n Roll.
> The box is lockable and bolted to my cart, but since I'm the only one using my shop this is really paranoia taken to the "n"th degree.


Really nice.

That is what I was hoping to do with my tools. Since I have zero wood working skills I bought a cheap workbench from Harbor freight. Would post a pic, but the workbench is covered in projects.


----------



## bumpy on my stumpy (Feb 12, 2008)

how do you guys upload such big pics mtbr wont let me do it


----------



## Brandon448 (Mar 23, 2006)

I use the insert image tool (url) and post pictures hosted on my Flickr account not the upload images tool with pictures from my hard drive or files which only allows a 1024 x 1024 pixel 390 Kb picture.....


----------



## AKTed (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's my workbench and toolboard in my garage. It's a work in progress. The pegboard, while not as pretty, helps facilitate the frequent changes I guess. Oh, and there is a reason the photo is cropped as it is - the rest of the garage isn't nearly as organized!


----------



## bumpy on my stumpy (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks!!! my workshop needs to be cleaned up BAD but I will post ASAP.


----------



## Brandon448 (Mar 23, 2006)

AKTed said:


> Here's my workbench and toolboard in my garage. It's a work in progress. The pegboard, while not as pretty, helps facilitate the frequent changes I guess. Oh, and there is a reason the photo is cropped as it is - the rest of the garage isn't nearly as organized!


Kudos!! VERY nice indeed!!


----------



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

*heres mine*

ill play too....I love tools!!!!!!

the main bench in my basement









then the wheel building bench....









last the extra stuff bench.....


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

A little outdated and a litte messy but...


----------



## Brandon448 (Mar 23, 2006)

Very nice Mr. Bil!!!!


----------



## bulldognz (Jan 10, 2008)

JWIND how big is that shed you are using?


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

bulldognz said:


> JWIND how big is that shed you are using?


I can't remeber 100%, but I'm pretty sure it's 10x12. It's got some extra height though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Orange thingy behind the baby...


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice workshops....Mine.....um I can hardly get into my shed for bikes and junk consume concrete floor,my C.S.I aluminium style tool box is all I have for 95% of my tools,the rest that are too big just lay around,but just built a little cubbyhole for putting the spare bikes in


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*mucky shed*

Any big item tools cost too much for me so I make my own,look in my tool box and see my homemade head press,Yes it does work


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

*Headset Press*

I love the Skateboard wheel headset press!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

WEBERTIME said:


> I love the Skateboard wheel headset press!


I guess I found my perfect bearing press too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*3-in-1*




Warp said:


> I guess I found my perfect bearing press too!! :thumbsup:


Don't forget its a 3-in-1 tool,don't forget the bmx bb cup press lol:eekster:


----------



## GaryJR (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr. Bil

You have a tool there that belongs in the Smithsonian Institute. 

What in the world are you doing with that VAR cotter pin press? I does make an interesting wall ornament.


----------



## GaryJR (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr. Bil


You have a tool that belongs in the Smithsonian Institute! 

What in the world are you doing with a VAR cotter pin press? 

I guess it does make for an interesting wall ornament.


----------



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

GaryJR said:


> Mr. Bil
> 
> You have a tool that belongs in the Smithsonian Institute!
> 
> ...


I bought that along with a bunch of other rare oldies from a shop going out of business locally. I have actually used it once. Other than that it is a nice conversation piece. I have had a few very nice offers to buy that thing too!


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeeesh! I still work out of my Home Depot tool box. Of course once I have a place of my own (and not a college dorm) I will try to set up something a little more permanent. Love the pegboard idea though.


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice tool collection, Mr. Bil! I take it you're more than a hobby bike wrench? I did a quick count of 30 boxes of spokes. And even I, a wrench for a pro mtb and cx team, haven't justified the cost of the frame straightening tools yet!


----------



## mtb24 (Mar 24, 2008)

*home shop*

Here it is, sorry about the crap on one of the benches, seeing as there is 4 feet of snow in my yard its set up for ski waxing. Click the links to see pics.

https://img134.imageshack.us/img134/6024/dsc00191tx9.th.jpg
https://img341.imageshack.us/img341/7783/dsc00190sq0.th.jpg


----------



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

MichauxYeti said:


> Nice tool collection, Mr. Bil! I take it you're more than a hobby bike wrench? I did a quick count of 30 boxes of spokes. And even I, a wrench for a pro mtb and cx team, haven't justified the cost of the frame straightening tools yet!


I was a full time wrench and I'm thinking of going back into it. right now and for the past five years its been a hobby that makes me some good side cash. spokes are one of those things you accumulate over time. every wheel I build i usually need to buy more spokes...ive built a lot of wheels!! .

Im also a bit of a tool whore. I usually cant get out of a sears or a tool truck without buying something (to my wifes dismay:thumbsup: ) I do have to say I own a bunch of tools ive never gotten to use yet. ever see a park head tube straightener?


----------



## spepic (Oct 28, 2006)

My name is xxxxx, and I am addicted to park tools 

Your in good company, I would probably be on the other end of the ebay auction for a park head tube straightener. Sad thing is I just got the big blue club (PARK TOOL Frame & Fork Straightener) for a great deal, but I doubt I'll ever need it.

I don't really have room for a tool board, just two blue craftsman chests (roll away and top) full of park tools and extra parts. I need to cut some foam for the headset drawer and figure out how to post pictures and I'll get something up.


----------



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

*tool addict*

yeah it sucks being addicted to tools. My head tube straightener is still in its box! I did use it once on an old scrap frame I had laying around just to play with it, but there it sits. I'd have to say I would only use about 30% of all my tools and a regular basis. Ive got a few odler park tools they dont even make any more that I will never use. I strongly believe in buying the right tool for the job. so i have quite a few I have only used once or twice. Tools are too cool I dont care!!!!


----------



## tg6392 (Aug 13, 2006)

im only 15, so i work on an extremely limited budget. everything you see in the picture i paid for myself, except for the garage itself, ha.


----------



## Spacemonkey1420 (Mar 17, 2008)

That's a lot of Tires under that bench, to purchase yourself. Nice simple setup though.


----------



## RideRMB (Feb 28, 2008)

Spacemonkey1420 said:


> That's a lot of Tires under that bench, to purchase yourself. Nice simple setup though.


I counted about 40...


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Here is mine... always adding tools.

Need some more to fill in the gaps... but i will also likely be getting a new tool chest soon.


----------



## tojnom (Feb 2, 2008)

*Park Torque Wrench TW-1 (0-60)*

I was debating whether or not to buy Park's TW-1. How often do you use it and do you think it's a wise investment?


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

tojnom said:


> I was debating whether or not to buy Park's TW-1. How often do you use it and do you think it's a wise investment?


Both torque wrenches get very little use. I'd say I use the TW-1 alot more, the TW-2 really does not get touched alot as i usually just go by 'feel' with high torque applications.

My favorite tool that has replaced the use of the TW-1 alot is the Ritchey Torque key - the little preset 5nm key that works for stems and such... that is a handy tool if you own alot of carbon bars/stem that require 5nm.


----------



## tojnom (Feb 2, 2008)

*Workshop*

A little unorganized and cluttered, but it works. Most of the tools are Park and Nashbar. Still have some space to fill...


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

This is my basement set up, I use this 99% of the time. 


















I keep most of my bike tools in this little homemade box, so I can take it with me on bike road trips:

















This is the garage with the park bench mount work stand, but it is too cold to work in during the winter. Also it stays damp with the car parked in their what with the melting snow and all during the winter... which makes the tools rust. 









-Joe


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Haha, I want to know how many people went and cleaned up a bit before pics?
Here is mine 2 minutes ago. it seems every time I get it sparkling clean....there I go with another "project."

[httpURL=://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

RideRMB said:


> I counted about 40...


That has to suck if you want to get one of the middle ones out.


----------



## Medeco (Dec 10, 2005)

*A work in progress*

Getting there, but missing some criticle tools like a bench vice and headset press and remover.


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

Like several others, between buliding/tuning a few bikes to sell at recent bike swaps, a few repairs to barter with my handyman neighbor, and getting our own rides ready for the season, the shop has been a total mess. I finally got around to cleaning up and took a few photos:

1.) The right corner of the shop: main bench, parts washer, tool board/secondary bench.










2.) The left corner: beer fridge, truing stand, sink, and the other end of the main bench.










3.) Main Bench. Lots of small parts, spares, and such in the clementine boxes up top; more misc small parts and spares in the red bins and drawers on the bench top. The black toolbox is for tools that didn't fit well on the toolboard and didn't have their own containers. Some reference material on the right shelf, the mailing tube on the right of that has a lot of precut shimano shifter housings in it. The middle shelf is kind of a catchall for tools that are sill in their boxes; there's a steerer cutting guide, crown race setter (a full set of King cup press adapters in the cigar box), calipers, torque wrench, a tensiometer, and a few other random things there. The wooden box on the right is a Campy tool set.
The bottom shelf has mostly parts, separated into boxes by which project they're a part of. The dark shapes on the left of the bottom shelf are a Tacx CycleSpider Team workstand and a Pedro's mechanics case for going on the road or setting up a second station in the shop.










4.) The tool board. Pretty self-explanatory. I find pegboard to be versatile when new tools come into the fold; lots of good options for storing tools that don't hang well (like screwdrivers) I discovered Wiha tools a few years ago, and can't say enough good things about them. The T-handle and Screwdriver-handle hex wrenches are better than anything made by Park, Pedro's, or even Allen. Oh - that hunk of granite underneath the tape measure is a genuine Flandrian cobblestone - hauled by yours truly from a bike trip last year.










5.) Workstand. I had a PCS-1 for years and loved it, but then working as a professional wrench I got spoiled by the improved stability easily-adjustable linkage clamps of shop stands. When the time came to pick a stand for the basement, I took a cue from our local bike recycler and got the PRS-4 wall mounted stand, and a u-bolt from the hardware store that fit around the joist supports in the basement (where the shop is located). Turn the wall mount sideways, put it all together, and voila! More stable than any stand I've ever used, including the Tacx.










6.) Finally, where to sit in between all that wheel truing and cabling to enjoy a beer and talk shop? Fortunately, the previous owners left behind some rather comfortable furniture. A few J-hooks in the joists behind the couch keep projects-in-waiting out of the way. The couch faces the main bench and is about six feet away from the workstand.










After years of wrending in confined corners of garages, it's soooo nice to have a proper shop. I'm totally spoiled now


----------



## goodvibe (Oct 4, 2005)

*I love my home shop!*

I love my home shop! It is awesome


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

You guys have some great looking stuff! I only wish my auto shop was like a bike shop!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Whoa im loving this thread!!
I dont know why, but when i see peoples tools and work areas, i just wanna get out and go add to or rearrange mine
To me, fixing and maintaining my bike myself is one of the great pleasures that comes with mountain biking
When ever im stressed or pissed at something or someone, i go fix my bike, nothing else calms me down and relaxs me as good


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow you guys have great set-ups thanks for sharing it's been a awesome read and looky.


----------



## gr8outdrsmn (Jul 18, 2008)

Inspirations at its best. great job guys.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Here is my setup - This is my general work area not just a bike one so I have a bunch of my other tools on there. My bike tool collection is growing as I learn to do things.


----------



## cookie144 (Jun 13, 2004)

This is my little hideaway...


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

kaikara said:


> Here is my setup - This is my general work area not just a bike one so I have a bunch of my other tools on there. My bike tool collection is growing as I learn to do things.


That is Sette Wall Mount correct??? if so how is it?? Was thinking about picking one up for my DIY repair stand


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Hellrazor666 said:


> That is Sette Wall Mount correct??? if so how is it?? Was thinking about picking one up for my DIY repair stand


I just got it last week but overall it seems very solid. Can't really speak toward long term wear and tear though. But the price was right compared to other options.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Been there and done that. The shrine to mtb maintenance is cool and all, but for the most part I appreciate keeping things more compact in my shop. For instance all my cone wrenches are on a single long hook, not nearly as impressive but it saves space. Come on, how often do I need to access those things  

Here is my current shop space. If I get bored later I may post up my old shrine.


----------



## lutexas (Oct 29, 2008)

*workbench plan*

For those who built their own workbench:

Would you please post your workbench plan or the link to it.

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

*2x4 basics*



lutexas said:


> For those who built their own workbench:
> 
> Would you please post your workbench plan or the link to it.
> 
> ...


The bench on the left, with the beer fridge, truing stand, and sink, was in place when we bought the house.

For the main bench, I used 2x4s from the local recycled building materials place (gotta love vermont), plywood for the lower shelves, and MDF for the bench top. All those black plastic bits are from 2x4basics.com; a little poking around on that site yields some owner-submitted shots and plans for a workbench, which I based my bench on. Very versatile, and if you have a drill and a skilsaw, you can bust out projects super-quick.

The tool board was made from reclaimed pegboard, as was the backing for the main bench; all the hooks came from my local home improvement box store (the orange one); the shelves are leftover MDF/ply from the main bench

All the lighting was in place; you can never have enough in a shop space.

Happy planning!


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

I don't have a pegboard set up yet. But This is where I currently work on my bikes.








Tools are in my dad's box on the opposite side of the garage.









I'm hoping to either do a pegboard and load it with mostly parktool or I'm probably just going to get a fair size craftsman or snap on box.

This is only a temp. setup because we need to clean the garage out when we have time and move a bunch of crap.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

Pegboard is nice if you have a stand that isn't going anywhere and all your stuff can just be lying around. The nice thing about tool chests on casters is that you can wheel the whole shebang out into the sunshine on a nice day and wrench al fresco if you have a portable stand. I love how convenient and spacious my basement shop is, but sometimes the "bike hermit in his cave" feeling gets to me, especially on beautiful days. Plus, if you have lots of tools in a garage, being able to lock them up is nice.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's mine. I built the two 8' benches. On them you can see a handmade truing stand as well. The bike storage area is at the other end of the steel shed, with a simple handmade bike hanger for lubing up before a ride (or storing a half-built bike like now!).

It's unheated at the moment, which means you can't really work between December and March, but it has great natural light from two plexi roof panels.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you mind getting us a closer shot of your homemade truing stand.I cant afford one right know so i was getting some ideas of some homemade stands and put something together myself.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

It's super simple, all made from 2x4s and 5/8" ply.

Two vertical uprights spaced to hold a rear wheel with cutouts for the QR

(Front wheel goes in with a spacer)

Two moveable stands. One is at an angle with a metal bracket to test for roundness

The other has a carriage bolt which is used to check for lateral play. It's adjustable using a spring and a wingnut... I can't remember who I stole that idea from!

It works pretty well. I intend to build another one with a better wheel-holding device.


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

I still think Jwind takes the cake. The shed concept is awesome.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

What clamp are you using to hold those front wheels with?


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

This one from Canadian Tire:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow.../PRD~0468207P/Mastercraft+Bicycle+Bracket.jsp


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Just thought I'd share my new addition to the bike cave. It's the start of a big rolling workbench. More storage is coming tomorrow along with the grinder, drill press, and truing stand. I got sick of a bench against the wall and really dig being able to walk around the working area.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Heres my work area

First is my tool board with aussie flag (Aussie pride people! :cornut: )
Underneath that is my cupboard with various lubes and grease (can never have enough lubrication people :thumbsup: )
Also i love for some reason keeping box's and manuals of all the things ive bought for my bike

The black fox bag is what my 09 DHX 5 came in
I got mum to sew some heavy duty fabric inside the bag, and its now my travel tool bag!

Then my work area with my 08 kona stinky and dad's Jamis Parker 3 in my homemade stand waiting for some new tubes

And my work bench with my current ride my 07 kona stinky

Man i love working in there :thumbsup:


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I am only at the beginning of my bike tools collection, sadly. I do have a ton of mechanic tools and various woodworking and plumbing tools, and a compressor.

All of this is in the basement which is ruled by spiders, and they do NOT allow pictures.


----------



## Ranakalea (Apr 20, 2009)

aqw


----------



## RHBikerGirl (Jun 23, 2009)

*Steel Toolboard*

I found some really nice steel / metal toolboard from a company called Wall Control. I have some images (hopefully they came through  ) of their stuff and a bigger hook they have for bikes, please excuse the roadmaster.. I don't think they ride a whole lot.. ha. anyways I'm getting one of their kits and I'll let you know how it works out..


----------



## ganghut (Apr 17, 2012)

My pride and joy,

Peter


----------



## ganghut (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome!!! Everything a man would ever need. Well done Peter.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

ganghut said:


> My pride and joy,
> 
> Peter
> 
> View attachment 690988


Your hammer is in the wrong spot. And it looks like your woman has your cock and balls.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

erm...I don't have a tool holder. Of course I don't have that many bicycle specific tools to justify it yet. I do plan to put up a piece of peg board at some point. Yea it looks cheap but so do exposed studs!


----------



## whitetrash (Jul 5, 2007)

Super jealous of some of these set ups! Makes my Park Tool work stand and half empty tool box look pathetic!


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Boulder, CO:

Home of the Valmont Bike Park


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

Psycle151 said:


> Boulder, CO:
> 
> Home of the Valmont Bike Park


Nice! Wish I could keep my workshop as clean and organized as this :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

Me too Mondo, me too.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Just the basics but I have alot of fun out here.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

ganghut said:


> My pride and joy,
> 
> Peter
> 
> View attachment 690988


ROFL I laughed so hard when I saw this. Holy sh!t, thanks for making my afternoon


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

ganghut said:


> My pride and joy,
> 
> Peter
> 
> View attachment 690988


That's classic. You won this thread.Thanks for making me LMFAO.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

At home...









_yeah, that's my living room. you take what you can get._

At work...



























_yeah, that's all mine, other than the bench vise_

And then there's the all-important Employee Lounge, most of which I personally own too:


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

Ooh - is that a Match-built Paramount? Dead sexy.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Slow Eddie said:


> Ooh - is that a Match-built Paramount? Dead sexy.


Yes! I was frankly scared to ride it because it would be a crime to get it dinged-up and dirty! I ended up selling it and getting a vanilla production road bike that I could ride hard and put away wet with a clean conscience


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Mine is a work in progress. Gotta love free craigslist countertops.



























I'm still acquiring stuff, and i need another countertop to really have the room i want. For now though, it serves me well.


----------



## ChadTexas (Sep 27, 2014)

*Garage*








[/URL] DSC02412 by cawthon_engineering, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Slow Eddie said:


> Like several others, between buliding/tuning a few bikes to sell at recent bike swaps, a few repairs to barter with my handyman neighbor, and getting our own rides ready for the season, the shop has been a total mess. I finally got around to cleaning up and took a few photos:
> 
> 1.) The right corner of the shop: main bench, parts washer, tool board/secondary bench.
> 
> ...


NICE!!! 
BTW, I noticed the Philippine flag.


----------



## Tha Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2012)

Paul.C said:


> Your penis is in the wrong spot. .


Fixed


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

I started cleaning my bench up last December, since this pic, I've added a few more peg board sheets, and hung more tools. work.in.progress.


----------

